# "Pima" ist Geschichte!



## Inken (26. Jan. 2009)

Ihr Lieben!

Nur ganz kurz, damit niemand irritiert ist: aus "Pima" ist nun "Inken" geworden! 

An "Peter" arbeiten wir noch!


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

:cu Pima!

 Inken!

 Peter, pass bloß auf...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

Hi Inken

gib's zu ... Du wolltest nur weiter oben stehen in der "Benutzer online"-Liste


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

Guten Morgen!






Annett schrieb:


> dass es bis Anfang Dezember definitiv keine Umbenennungen mehr geben sollte.....
> Diesbezügliche Anfragen werden also frühstens nach dem 01.12. bearbeitet.
> 
> 
> ...




Und nochnal 



Inken schrieb:


> An "Peter" *arbeiten* wir noch!




Der arme Peter! 

*Ja, so sind die Frauen!*​



.


----------



## axel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

Guten Morgen 

Inken klingt viel schöner als Pima 

Lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

 Inken!

 - ich find's eh' schöner, wenn jeder seinen eigenen Account hat...

 allein schon wg. der Geburtstage.


----------



## Clovere (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

jetzt blick auch *ICH* mal richtig durch​


oder doch nicht? 


Elmar


----------



## inge50 (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

Hallo Inken,

 gefällt mir auch besser.

Mit Peter wird euch schon was einfallen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

 unsere INKEN ist groß geworden und kann schon alleine foren  bussi1


----------



## Peter. (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

Moin ihrs!

Das "i" aus "Pima" hat sich also verselbständigt... Dann kann das "P" das auch! 

Herzliche Grüße!

Peter


----------



## Dodi (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

 Peter!

So ist's richtig!
Glückwunsch zum eigenen Namen!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

@ Peter.:

na dann mal :willkommen dem "*P*" als selbständiges Forenmitglied


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

Also ich seh das ja so: Pima wollte sich nur davonstehlen wie ich damals (hat aber auch nicht funktioniert )
Perso in Hausmüll, schätzen lassen, neuen Usernamen im H-G holen und dann neu anfangen........

Vergiss es Inken, das funktioniert nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Aber: :willkommen Inken und Peter.


----------



## Christine (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

 Peter.

Endlich reden wir Dich nicht mehr mit "Inken" an - ich find das irgendwie besser so! Und es gibt keine Kollektiv-  mehr für Euch - ab sofort verdient Ihr Euch die Prügel einzeln!


----------



## Peter. (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*



Danke für das Willkommen!

Und bitte nicht so viel , ich bin doch noch neu...


----------



## Mercedesfreund (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: "Pima" ist Geschichte!*

Herzlich willkommen, und nun helf Inken mal beim Rätseln..


----------

